# Why are some Pinarellos so cheap?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw some Pinarello Prince (2009, 2010 models) with 7800 & 7900 Dura Ace group, being listed as either "like new" or "excellent never crashed"... going for as low as $1500 - $1800. Are these prices for real??


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If it sounds too good to be true, it always is.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I sent an email the seller of a 2011 Pinarello, selling for $1500, brand new.

Here's the email I got from him:

_Hello,

I still have the 2011 Pinarello Paris Dura ace road race bike available for sale at the price of US$1500.00. I will start my email by telling you that I'm currently out of country so pick up isn't an option. I am working with the "Save The Children Foundation" and now I am in London,United kingdom and I will stay here for at least 6 months.

If you really want to buy it, I will have to deliver it to you from here. We can use Parcel Force which is a very good UK shipping company and I trust them. I will pay all shipping fees and also I will put an insurance on the package just to be sure. You will have 10 business days inspection period,in which you can test it or verify it and make sure it is as I described it in my ad.

So if you want to buy it,please let me know and I will explain to you how we can do this in the safest way for both (even if I am here and you are there).

Thanks
Adam_

goddam scam!

and here's the scam ad on Craiglist,
2011 Pinarello Paris Dura ace road race bike

If it's too good to be true..... it probably.....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Of course it's a scam.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> I sent an email the seller of a 2011 Pinarello, selling for $1500, brand new.
> 
> Here's the email I got from him:
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Oh, pour on the heartwarming humanitarian story!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> I saw some Pinarello Prince (2009, 2010 models) with 7800 & 7900 Dura Ace group, being listed as either "like new" or "excellent never crashed"... going for as low as $1500 - $1800. Are these prices for real??


I answered a Craigslist ad very similar to yours. Although the story was stateside (I, in Idaho, while she and the bike was in Texas). Non-the-less; She was selling her husbands Cervelo S3 with Zipp 404's for $1900. 

She kept referring to, "Shipping is already paid for. Just send the payment for the bike."


----------



## ParkCity (May 11, 2011)

That is nuts... Not only are people scamming a fake sale, but also a fake bike!


----------

